

Medical Sieve - tacon
http://researcher.watson.ibm.com/researcher/view_group.php?id=4384

======
tacon
I ran across this comment[1] from four years ago by an accomplished
radiologist claiming computers will never be reading images anytime soon,
certainly not in his career. Since I worked on an IBM filmless radiology
system for the US military hospitals (DIN-PACS) in the late 90s, I wondered
about the current state of the art in computer-assisted radiology. Turns out
IBM Watson and other AI techniques are preparing to solve the fatigue problem
of human radiologists reading thousands of images a day. Just like military
radar operators got lots of automated assistance, radiologists will soon be
backed up by automated systems. Humans are poor at estimating an exponential
rate of change.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3033422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3033422)

